# My $60,000 Dynamark mower



## Hoodoo Valley

I just bought a Dynamark mower for $60,000 that came with a free house on 10 acres. I have no idea how long it has been sitting, but it's been a lot of years out in the weather. It looks in great shape and the motor is a "Powerbuilt" Briggs and Stratton. Have not even attempted to start or move it, but I wondered if parts were available for something like that or no.


----------



## Thomas

Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Rusty

I'd be interested in seeing pics also, i've never seen a 60K lawnmower


----------



## dangeroustoys56

If you can find a tractor parts place that supplys AYP products, you should be okay - alot of parts are identical to older craftsman tractors.

I own 3 dynamarks at the moment - a '82 LT11 , '84 LT 11 and a WIP rebuild on my '88 18HP twin kleen kut - had very few issues with my tractors, my 82 still has factory paint on the deck, even factory blades still .

Depends how old the tractor is - the powerbuilt series motors are on late model tractors ( 90's) - they have a tendency to throw rods if the oil level gets low - its a weak casting of the rod on the 12HP motors .

Problem i just had on my '84 was a rusty float bowl - last time i cleaned the carb was back in 2004 ( never needed to- always ran decent) - i replaced the fuel filter n just checked the float bowl and had a 1/8" of rust in it - i blame that on todays crappy ethanol gasoline.

Dynamarks are one of the easiest tractors to work on- deck comes off ( on my early 80's machines) with one pin up front , and remove the belt - the rear sits in a hanger off the tractor.

Mandrels use 2 berings ( which are replaceable) but are a cast aluminum and can break easily - ive drilled n tapped zerk fittings in mine .

Nice score, too bad it cost so much tho....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

It was the adjoining place to ours. Thanks DT for the info. I need to see if I can get it running and or pick it up and bring it home weith the forks. Pictures as soon as we close on the place.


----------



## rubberfish

A house on 10 acres for 60K? 
Man do I live in an expensive part of the world.


----------



## pogobill

Great score there, TB! A little extravagant for a lawn tractor, but a guy needs to treat himself now and again.
Looking forward to the pictures.
Cheers


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Hey - if i lived near ya id take it off your hands. Dynamarks are cool - even junky ones.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Rusty said:


> I'd be interested in seeing pics also, i've never seen a 60K lawnmower


No no Rusty, the land and house was the $60,000 part. The mower was actually free. I'm sorry, I thought you guys would get that.:lmao:..... I included some pictures of the mower in my original post for you guys to check out. I got home yesterday after a 10 hour work day on Saturday, as part of the labor day weekend and grabbed the mower from the property with the forks, then added gasoline and oil, as it was out of both. The key is gone so I bypassed that and discovered that the battery was shot. Tried jump starting it. Nothing at all, though the headlights came on. There is a spot on the ignition for turning on the lights, or running the mower, but not both at the same time. Fuel quickly gathered in the carb, so I guess it needs a fuel cut off switch. Anyway, I hit the starter with the jumper cables and it turned over, showering fuel out the carb, then immediately started, but died. Hit it with some starter fluid and it runs for a bit as in several seconds, then attempts to die, kept dribbling starter fluid in and it would run horribly, then run great for a few seconds, then try to die again. I'll replace the fuel filter, then see about a fuel cutoff valve and a rebuild kit for the carb, but have no idea where to begin. Who sells Noma anymore? Kmart? The mower is cheaply made, but seems well build considering what it is, and it looks in great shape, though it sure has lots of wiring in there!


----------



## rubberfish

tractor beam said:


> the land and house was the $60,000 part. The mower was actually free. I'm sorry, I thought you guys would get that.:lmao:.....


Us Canucks from the great white north caught on right away.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Noma is no longer building tractors - back in the day AYP/noma built alot of tractors - why alot of older tractors sport most of the same pieces between craftsman/murray/dynamark.

Thats actually one of the better dynamarks - has the 'self contained' deck- meaning should have the easy removal setup.

Id say it looks like a late 80's early 90's style - my old tractors have a heavy plastic grille ( heavy enough to lift the font of the tractor up by hand).

Since it has a briggs motor, should be able to get a rebuild kit at any parts place - just get the motor numbers and they can get y one. Should be good with a decent carb cleaning and fresh gas/tune up.

From the looks of it, it has the cast aluminum mandrel housings - personally i take the old bolts out of the mandrels , put longer ones in and use locking nuts on them - they only thread into the aluminum - might want to douse them with PB blaster- they have a tendency to corrode and or break off as well.

Id also suggest drilling some zerks in em.

A couple other things to look at : the wheel bar across the back and the locator bar in the back- they have a tendency to wear - might want to grease them up at the pivot points.

Sometimes the wire ( that holds tension on the deck from the front hangar) weakens - that can be replaced with braided steel cable and cable retainers- the front hanger also can weak/weaken - ive had one break on my 82, the deck on my 84 rusted pretty good up front as well.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Thanks DT. I did notice a lot of cables and pulleys underneath the deck. I can't seem to get the belt to tension up when you hit the lever. Need to look at it a bit more closely when I get the chance. I just checked the oil and it's right to the top of the filler, so my gasoline is dumping in there it appears. Fuel cut off is in order today, and a rebuild for the carb too. Can't wait to ride it around the place! Hey! What are these for by the way? Looks like a 3 point of sorts.....


----------



## tgriffin

This is a mount for a bagger. I have one on mine.
Tom


----------



## rjohnson

*Snow plow*

I have a snow plow attachment for your Dynamark. I got rid of my tractor but still have the plow. That tractor moves a lot of snow. Have the chains too.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

rjohnson said:


> I have a snow plow attachment for your Dynamark. I got rid of my tractor but still have the plow. That tractor moves a lot of snow. Have the chains too.


I wound up getting rid of it seeings how the mighty Kubota 2200 we have more than runs the lawn.


----------

